# OH MY......Hunter Biden Is The Father, DNA Proves He Is A LIAR ! Another Nail In The Coffin..!



## nononono (Nov 20, 2019)

*Not only did the ruling come out today from the Ukraine about corruption, but now the DNA test *
*released today proves he lied about being a child's father....

Poor Poor Hunter...
Poor Poor Joe....*
*Poor Poor Schitt for Brains....

After trying to deny he had a relationship with a woman in Arkansas, and after a DNA test proves paternity, lawyers for Hunter Biden will no longer fight Arkansas lawsuit.  Hunter Biden is the father, and presidential candidate Joe Biden is a grandfather again.*



> _*ARKANSAS*_* – DNA testing has established, “with scientific certainty,” that Hunter Biden is the father of an Arkansas baby, according to a motion filed Wednesday in Independence County on behalf of the child’s mother, Lunden Alexis Roberts.
> Biden, son of former vice president Joe Biden, “is not expected to challenge the results of the DNA test or the testing process,” the filing states.   An attorney for Hunter Biden, former Arkansas Attorney General Dustin McDaniel, did not immediately respond to a request for comment.  *











						DNA test shows Hunter Biden is father of Arkansas woman's baby
					

DNA testing has established, “with scientific certainty,” that Hunter Biden is the father of an Arkansas baby, according to a motion filed Wednesday in Independence County on behalf of the child’s mother, Lunden Alexis Roberts.




					www.arkansasonline.com
				














__





						Who Is Lunden Alexis Roberts (Hunter Biden Alleged Baby Mama)Wiki, Bio, Age, Family, Career | Glob Intel | Celebrity News | Sports | Tech
					

Lunden Alexis Roberts is an Arkansas woman who claims to have Hunter Biden's (son of the former Vice President Joe Biden) child and is suing to prove it. She is also seeking child support and for him to provide health insurance for the now-10-month-old infant.




					globintel.com


----------

